# Peerless SLS 6.5 4ohm



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

well i have these installed in my doors sealed up... i have a arc 300.4 on them for power i originaly was going to bridge them to have 300 watts to each midbass but at the moment i have them normal which should be around 90 watts each... i have them paired with a pair of old school profi 4's and image dynamic XS tweets along with H701.. well lemme first say that i love these woofers... hands down owns the XS65 i had there.. actualy sounds like subs in the doors.. at the moment i have them at 45hz and 125hz but alot of people want to know if these can be ran in a 2way app.. well i gave it a shot.. turned off the 4's and highpassed the tweets at 1.2 and kept the SLS's at 45hz and brought them up to 1.2 and lemme tell u it sounded sweet..very doable .. i really dont need the 4's but i wouldnt run them no higher then 1.2k... luckely the XS tweets will play down in the 600hz area.. i love those tweets as well i will never sell them


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Now, I don't have experience with the xs tweets, but IMO 1.2khz might be a bit on the low side for 28mm tweets. 

However, I'd like to thank you for this review on the SLS. It makes me feel even better knowing that I have SLS 10"s on the way for midbass dute


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

eric with image said they roll off so natrualy that its almost imposible to toast them... iv never had them act up at all


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for your review!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm enjoying my SLS 6 1/2's. I really want to try out the 8's though. Good review.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

what do u have urs playing at and how much power


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

mobeious said:


> what do u have urs playing at and how much power


I'm playing mine from 80-250hz off a sundown 100.2 w/ an 18db/slope. I'm still trying to tune my system so it might not be the best setting for me yet.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mobeious said:


> well i have these installed in my doors sealed up...


do you mean that the doors are sealed, or the speakers are sealed (enclosure)?

IOW, IB or sealed?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Interesting....I wonder how they compare to the older CSC-X 6.5s....I just threw them back in the van after realizing I still owned them and they pound pretty well...much better than the Silverflutes (low Q) I had been running...sound better to in a car enviornment....

Congrats on your happy purchase...

Jeremy


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Mobeious, since you've had these in for a while what are your longer term impressions on them? Are they still as good in your opinion? Have the X-over points/slopes changed? Thanks in advance for the info.

Zach


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I have these in my doors as a mid-bass only. Tried using them as stated earlier in the thread, but was not impressed. RTA confirmed the lack of response. Personally, I wouldn't use them any higher than 400-500hz. 

Great mid-bass though!


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont have mine any more... but they were awsome wouldnt go above 500hz though


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

mobeious,
thanks for the review. i'm looking at getting a pair of these, put them in the stock rear door speaker location and do sub-bass duty (<80Hz) as part of a "subwooferless" setup. i need the trunk space in the hatchback, so i can't put a box in there. would you think the SLS will do the job?

I don't need it to go loud, i listen to moderate, in car levels only. i just need it to play low.


----------

